# Unit 1 for Mule Deer



## Russ J (Dec 11, 2009)

I know this is a long shot but are there mule deer in unit 1 around the Grassy and Lakeside Mountains? I didn't draw out this year and the only tags left are for unit 1. I might try the hunters choice tags for elk but I am curious about unit 1. Call me crazy but I like the desert.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Refresh my memory, where are the grassy and lakeside mountains? I mean I know in Box elder, but whats the nearest city/town?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll shoot you a pm.


----------



## Russ J (Dec 11, 2009)

Just west of the Great Salt Lake. North of Delle.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Ive seen some decent bucks out there, you have to find the springs.. and I heard the desert bucks taste a lil sagey.. but hey you could always get the tag and wait for extended hunt to begin..


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

There are less deer on that end of the unit but they are there. Just hard to find.


----------

